# German Hello



## Jessy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

I'm Jessy, I'm 17 and I'm from Germany (Leipzig - most of you will have never heard that).
So, here's my story:

A bit more than a year ago I went to England for a year of school abroad. My host sister was Megan (Megzilla) who really got me into mice. Since the first day I was fascinated by them and their genetics, because genetics was one of my favourite things before.
In June this year I sadly returned to Germany, but not without taking mice with me. Now I've got 11 little fellows who settled well and enjoy the German hot weather 
I know they are not enough to become a real breeder, but I am trying to find other breeders close by, not very successful though. 
So if you read this and you are from anywhere near, please contact me!
I am going to breed mainly Splasheds but also some other, non-marked varieties.

If you have any questions feel free to ask. I've got loads and I hope this forum will help me to become a fairly good breeder!

Thank you for your attention.

Jessy


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... im glad you had a great time in the uk


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hey 
Leipzig, schöne Stadt. Cool, dass noch n Deutscher hier hergefunden hat ^^

-Leipig, nice city. Cool to read another german on here ^^
although currently I'm not living in Germany, but Austria. 
You have to post pictures of your mice


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Gruss dich! Wilkommen 

What meeces have you got?


----------



## Jessy (Jan 10, 2012)

I have got some Splashed, Astrex, Black and Chocolate.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Jessy. 

I envy people who are bi-lingual! Language frames our thoughts, so people who speak more than one language tend to have a broader way of looking at things. My mother spoke Swiss German as a child, but didn't pass the language on to us. My father spoke Scottish - ha, may as well be a different language. 

I'd love to see some pics of your mice when you get a chance!


----------

